# Scolopendra alternans molting pics and analysis



## szappan (Jul 8, 2008)

Quick stats:
Species: Scolopendra Alternans
Last molt: August 4th, 2007
Latest molt: July 7th, 2008
Pre-molt size = 21cm
Post-molt size = [?]

Some of the better pics:


----------



## szappan (Jul 8, 2008)

... and finally, I couldn't resist the temptation to try _The Official Doom Scolopendra Sexing Method®_ 
( detailed here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=108402&page=2 )

Just the final three segments of the molt were clipped and inflated. It readily accepted the molt back and ate it later.
If the technique is accurate, then it's confirmed male!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 8, 2008)

That is one big, stocky pede and nice pics!  What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## szappan (Jul 9, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> That is one big, stocky pede and nice pics!  What kind of camera do you have?


Thanks!  He's not as big and stocky anymore now that he's stretched out  

My camera is a Canon PowerShot A620.  It's not big and fancy or anything, but talk about "bang for your buck", it takes great macros nice and fast which is great your subject keeps trying to get away...


----------



## bengerno (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Mr Szappan!

Nice pictures and a nice massive pede. 
How big is he?


----------



## doom (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, you've got a male. Your task now is to find him a female to see if they like each other. By the way, my subspinipes female still hasn't produce any eggs. I think she belongs to 50% of females that eat eggs.


----------



## szappan (Jul 11, 2008)

bengerno said:
			
		

> Hey Mr Szappan!
> 
> Nice pictures and a nice massive pede.
> How big is he?


Hey Mr Bengerno!  It's been far too long! 
Thanks for the compliment.  About the new length?  I'm not sure yet, best I can tell so far is that he's around 24cm.
Hayrá magyarok az Irországban!   



			
				doom said:
			
		

> Yeah, you've got a male. Your task now is to find him a female to see if they like each other.


Yeah, I know... and I've already had a great offer too!  Unfortunately I've just got too much on my plate right now to start getting into breeding scolopendras     But maybe in a year or so!


----------



## doom (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,
here are pictures of a female Haiti giant scolopendra moult skin. 





This might be a sign of a female too. With this black part she grabbes the sperm.

	
	
		
		
	


	




And the video of the sexing procedure.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZL9-O1FSGI


----------



## SAn (Jul 17, 2008)

erm and how exactly do you determine the sex this way?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 17, 2008)

doom said:


> This might be a sign of a female too. With this black part she grabbes the sperm.


Hm, has anybody ever observed black tips on a male? Or has anybody ever observed black tips on females of other species? This could mean something, but i could also not apply to many species...

 phil.


----------



## swat_wilson (Jul 19, 2008)

congratulations, very nice stuff


----------

